# another antihistimine tablet question



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have already looked at other posts but cant really find out what i need to know, sorry.

Apart from piriton as it is not sold here in Turkey can you please give a few more names that are safe to take whilst being pg.  I suffer from eczema and usually use them every other day, i have managed to go 2 weeks now without them but my skin is starting to itch and its driving me crazy.

Sorry to ask this question again but would really appreciate your help.

Many thanks, Sue x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

In the UK Piriton is usually regarded as first choice in pregnancy as there is more information about its use. Second line choices which are also felt to be safe are the non-sedating antihistamines cetirizine and loratidine.

I'm surprised that you can't get a Piriton equivalent in Turkey as this is one of the medicines on the WHO essentials medicines list. The drug name is chlorphenamine (Piriton is a just a brand name for this). Mind you looking at my Pharmacy resources I can only find it in combination with other drugs for colds/coughs etc..  
Loratidine is available in Turkey (under the brand names Alarin; Claritine; Histadin; Loradif; Lorantis; Loritine; Ritin) and Cetirizine is available as a number of different brands (Allerset; Cetryn; Hitrizin; Ressital; Setiral; Virlix; Yenizin; Zyrtec)

Hope this helps?

Maz x


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

I really appreciate your help and i'm going to print this list off and ask the chemist.

Thanks x


----------

